# The Head Guy cooked Dinner tonight.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was too tired to cook, so, my guy cooked dinner.
When he called me in for dinner he said, bring your camera! 

He made bratwurst, frozen steak fries, and a delicious bean salad.

bean salad,
one can chick peas ( drained) a handful of frozen peas ( thawed)
chopped scallions, thin sliced carrots, sliced cherry tomatoes, fresh parsley, salt/pepper, olive oil and white wine vinegar.
It surprised me how good it was.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I chickpeas came out chicken 
..duh! fixed!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Good on him TK. And simple can be good too.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Is that kraut next to the brat?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> Is that kraut next to the brat?


Yes.


----------

